# Epstien....????



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Now I don't have an article to post yet because most are opinion pieces that I have read.

But this could be really interesting and GOOD if Epstein starts naming names. It could bring down many people and a horrible sex ring he was dealing in. Some of the names that are out there in the opinion pieces.... Clinton, Trump, Prince Andrew, Actors, Sports figures, etc. It could be explosive.

This is one to watch for sure. Because he signed a deal with the Fed's that gave him immunity before or something like that. Well now they said that wasn't legal and now he is facing charges and jail time. So he could be singing like a song bird.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Power corrupts and complete power corrupts completely. I think a lot of powerful people ate sweating. I think it was this guy that Clinton flew with to his private island. I read an article where they interviewed a woman who said she worked there and said thier were girls as young as 12. Like I have said over and over our two party system is perverts and money worshipers. I have little respect for any in Washington.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If it involves the Clintons he will be dead shortly....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota.... Now that is funny... LOL

What is getting me is all of the media is going off on tangents without any evidence.

Many are trying to make conspiracy theories with Trump and Fed Prosecutor that is in his cabinet. The Prosecutor was the one who gave Epstien his deal that is now defunked. So is there one maybe... or was it a fed procecutor following his higher ups orders.... we don't know yet. But if Trump or this guy did wrong.... nail them to the wall.

The only facts that we know so far is this.... 
1. Trump has flown on a plane with Epstien and Knew epstien
2. Trump denied Epstien membership to one of his golf courses because of complaints.
3. Clinton has flown on a plane with Epstien a few times
4. Clinton denied or requested no Secret Service detail on a trip with Epstien.
5. Prince Albert has flown with Epstien.
6. Epstien threw a party for Prince Albert

So as of now the evidence points to these people have been around Epstien and flown on a plane. That is all we know so far.

Also Pelosi's daughter made comment that lots of people will be doing down or will have life changing events because of this whole Epstien thing. She said democrats and republican's and more.... So we will just wait and see what comes from the unsealing of the documents. Then we will see if he starts to "name names".

No matter who is named if they all were apart of this crap they all need to be punished!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good post Chuck. I'm sick of news outlets like CNN humping to conclusions. The article I read about Clinton could also just be some woman trying to shake Clinton down for a few thousand. We will see.

I do think they should put him on suicide watch. Just in case Hillary is still on bimbo eruption.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Innocent until proven guilty. He should tried in a court of law. No immunity or plea deals. If found guilty he should be hung in a public square.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Good post Chuck. I'm sick of news outlets like CNN humping to conclusions. The article I read about Clinton could also just be some woman trying to shake Clinton down for a few thousand. We will see.
> 
> I do think they should put him on suicide watch. Just in case Hillary is still on bimbo eruption.


Ah....inept Trump was also on his planes.....there were probably young girls on when he was on the plane. Bimbo erumption ?????

Trump......""He's a lot of fun to be with," Trump said. "It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken I think Trump was on a public plane at the same time as Epstien. Clinton was on Epstiens private plane, according to flight records 26 times. He flew to Estiens private island and told secret service they could not come along. Of course he is innocent until proven guilty. I would guess there are a lot of republicans and democrats sweating. Clinton has already issued a statement. How old was Walinsky? Of age, but I think young. I suppose if your 60 and like 40 year old women that's having a taste for young women, but 14 makes Epstien a pervert. Anyone involved needs to see serious prison time, and I mean anyone.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They need to start making examples out of sick animals like this. Either physical castration or death. Just throw them in general population and let those guys figure it out .


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing that I heard last night on the news. Or a lawyer talking about this.

All of this new stuff and the search warrants have to be on things happening now... not in the past. So before people start throwing others under the bus. We need to find out the facts and what will be going on. He plead not guilty. So a trial or deal will be struct and see if he names names&#8230;

I was just stating facts about some of the people made public who were around him..... Clinton, Trump, Prince Andrews were the big names so far.

Ken.... I think Trump once said Bill Clinton was a great person.... well back before he was in office... LOL. Remember he is an egoist and wants anyone he is around at the time to be "great", "amazing", "the best".... well second to him of course. :eyeroll:

Whatever they find out they need to rake these guys over the coals. I agree with BL... general population in jail with them and let the prison yard do its thing. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have been reading about how some Dem Senators want Acosta to step down. He is the Labor department head and was the prosecutor on the first Epstien case. They say he gave him too good of a deal and what not. Again with out know all the facts or evidence in the case. Since that was sealed!!

I am not going to say much on this other than let it play out. We don't know what evidence or any was there in the first case other than a "he said she said". So to say that Acosta did a "sweetheart" deal or not. We don't know. He could have had nothing on him and the "deal" was lucky to get him to do time or not.

But this is just showing you how much some hate Trump or anything to do with him. They are going after a guy and his career for not prosecuting or what not. So now we as a society should force people to leave jobs or civil office if they didn't do a job in the past that we don't think was good enough??? He was asked about this in his hearing. So it isn't anything new at all.

But like I stated in another post..... there is new evidence that has come forward which makes this old deal "null and void". Or it means he can't get "double jeapordy" type thing. It is NEW.

this will be interesting how it all plays out. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They will drag it out for a year or more. About September 2020 they will link Trumps name. Late October they will claim Trump will be indicted. The left shovels b's by the train load.

After way watching Harris neuter Joe my bet is the democrats will nominate a socialist. Which would be any of them other than Biden. Soon we will know how many closet socialists we have in this nation. Unfortunately many will be our friends and even relatives.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Somehow they will try link this to a problem as originating in Trumps administration.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota....

They already are trying to link it.... uke:

People are also trying to make a link between Clinton as well. Again I was stating facts.

But here is some of the stuff I have read... *WHICH COULD BE COMPLETE BS*

- Wikipedia.... Deleted any account of Epstien and Clinton and replaced it with Epstien and Trump
- Chris Cornell (Rock singer) died right when he was going to "expose" a sex ring and Clinton's name was mentioned. (A sex ring was based in AR). He worked with child victim groups.
- Clinton is denying that he went on "lots" of trips with Epstien.
- Clinton saying he severed his relationship with Epstien
- Trump saying he severed his relationship with Epstien
- Barr is recusing himself from this because he worked for a law firm that had dealings with Epstien

Now I don't know if any of these are true or not. don't know if any are BS or not. But just shows you how deep all of this goes. Remember Mueller was head of the FBI when this "sweetheart" deal was made. to think the FBI didn't know anything about a high profile individual and sex ring..... no way. Or any other elected officials. Remember epstien isn't some joe off the street.

Like I keep saying.... this could get interesting what comes to light. It could clear some of the individuals or it could bring jail time... or it could be nothing. It will depend what the new evidence is. Because like I mentioned.... it is the new evidence is bringing this all up again. Not the old stuff. :bop: Which Trump, Clinton were back in 2005-07 or so range. So all of that stuff has been talked about.... that we know of. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Chris Cornell (Rock singer) died right when he was going to "expose" a sex ring and Clinton's name was mentioned. (A sex ring was based in AR). He worked with child victim groups.


Copying hunt1 terminology------- Hillary probably had him suicided. 

The scary one you listed is Wickipedias actions. The gullible trust sites like it and Snoops. For a short time I trusted Fact Check until they made claims I knew were false. The left is crazy enough without these businesses with no integrity confirming their hallucinations.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump will defend Acosta and Epstein as "good guys" and will say that it is "terrible what the press is doing to them both" until the heat gets too hot and then he will say he hardly knew them really...not one word about the under-age victims and how they were harmed.

You don't have to hate Trump to see him for what he is.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Canuck said:


> Trump will defend Acosta and Epstein as "good guys" and will say that it is "terrible what the press is doing to them both" until the heat gets too hot and then he will say he hardly knew them really...not one word about the under-age victims and how they were harmed.
> 
> You don't have to hate Trump to see him for what he is.


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: ........Inept is the right term as used by the British Ambassador.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

I agree he will keep defending Acosta. He has already said he severed his relationship with Epstiein&#8230;. but You are correct. Like I mentioned before.... trump always is the best or surrounds himself with "the best". :eyeroll: He is an ego maniac. I knew that going into voting for him.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Not to defend Acosta 100% here....

But just read that at the same time the "sweet heart" deal happened.... He had to have it signed off by his higher up and the FBI dropped its case against Epstien&#8230;. The #1 and #2 in the FBI was Mueller and Conmey. I am not saying these guys are involved with Epstien. Just saying to go after a guy because of a deal he made along with others isn't right. If the case was so "solid" why would the FBI drop its case. It wouldn't have. :bop:

But Like I mentioned..... people are attacking Acosta for really no reason. Other than they want to poke at Trump or think anyone in his office or cabinet is "evil". It is showing truly how bad it is on the political spectrum.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The truth is none of us know anything yet. Some think they know, but they are only fooling themselves. They hate Trump so much they are willing to be self deceived. The hate goggles my mind. Even more mind boggling is they stick their neck out after being wrong so many times.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I understand how either side does not like the other. But hate is a strong word. There is just as much hate of the right by the left. That's why we REALLY need someone In the middle to be president. And neither Trump, Warren, or Sanders are good for the country.I just hope the Democrats figure out who that person is

The hate for Trump is no different than the hate for Warren or Sanders. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken... you are correct.

But here is a snippet....



> Several Democrats in Congress, including House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) and Senate Minority Leader Charles E. Schumer (D-N.Y.), have called for Acosta's resignation. But no Senate Republican - who all voted for Acosta's confirmation - has explicitly called on Acosta to resign at this point, although several are awaiting the results of a Justice Department probe into the handling of Epstein's 2008 plea deal before commenting on Acosta's fate.


Look which ones are waiting and which ones are basically saying "guilty until proven innocent"....

Again I am on the wait and see right now. Let the panel make sure there was no wrong doing and let the facts come out. Right now it is seeming like he did the deal because Epstien was going to walk. Grant it looks bad that he didn't let the other lawyers/victims know about this deal. Which was now or was ruled on that it was wrong. Which makes the deal "null and void".

But lets also see what other evidence comes to light.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck......I agree. Wait until more come out. I'm guessing we will eventually hear more.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The hate for Trump is no different than the hate for or Sanders. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


No Ken, never in our history has so much false information been created from nothing. I forget the name of the late talk show host. Mauhr or something like that. The gay guy if that actually narrows it down. He said we should destroy the economy if possible to get rid of Trump. How despicable.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There is no difference. Right thinks left is despicable, left thinks right is despicable.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken how would you classify destroying the American economy to get at someone? How many families need suffer to change minds like that?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't think democrats are horrible, just that they often don't think things out and look at the long term. Yes republicans are guilty too. I often experience this in dealing with small local government. It's not a solution if it causes more problems than it fixes. Innovation comes from allowing those that can to push forward, NOT by holding everyone to the lowest denominator to keep them equal. Frankly mankind is not civilized enough for everyone to be equal across the board (that doesn't mean we shouldn't all have equal OPPORTUNITY) Maybe in 500 or 1000 years we might be. Where there is greed and lust for power there will always be inequality and you cant legislate out greed in the heart.

FWIW I realize Trump is no saint. I voted for him in hopes that with his experience as a businessman he might help get the budget and spending under control. I'm disappointed that hasn't happened but also realize that is an uphill battle. No country is perfect but this one has some pretty good things going for it and Id hate to see those things change.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Ken how would you classify destroying the American economy to get at someone? How many families need suffer to change minds like that?


The left is destroying the Economy???? Once again,you are over on the right with tunnel vision. I am in the middle looking in both directions.How about these about your right friends who are making those poor people suffer.I can find many more if you want. eace:

"Time To Call Trump By His Real Name -- Economic Traitor - Forbes"

"Trump's Trade Wars Destroy Our Freedom - The Future of Freedom"

"Trade policy expert: Trump's trade war could destroy America's economy."

"Trump wins award for 'best original way to destroy an economy "

"Why Republicans Destroy Their Own Economy"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see the problem Ken, you need to read my post again. That middle of the road Democrat, late night "comedian" said we need to destroy the American economy to destroy Trump. I interpret that as he knows the economy is great, and it benefits Trump, so he is willing to destroy it to destroy Trump. Where would that leave poor families? Where would that leave America? As much as many of us disliked Obama I never heard any conservative talk about destroying anything to hurt him.

As you can now see Ken I wasn't accusing. I was simply passing on another person's ideas. My point was to show how irrational hate is making some people. If some hate so much they will publicly make a statement like that how many are thinking it?

Ken it's a psychological thing that everyone sees themselves as "middle of the road". :thumb: I worked with a fellow who thought it was terrible that 90% of college professors were extreme conservative. He thought they should be more "middle of the road" like him. Maybe he was right, and I am wrong, but people will come to different conclusions on that.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

I know you always talk about the "party of NO". When Obama was in office. But they never did the stuff that some of the dem's are doing.

Look at what is going on with the border. They held it's funding hostage and are trying to blame Trump for a broken system. This system was broken before Obama, Clinton, Bush, etc. But they all want to blame Trump for it. They held the money when he was asking for aid for months and years. :bop: If you don't believe me look at what the ICE director went thru in his testimony or hearing. He was just lectured at. Then when he would try to answer or set the record straight they yelled at him.  AOC kept saying asylum seekers are legal... ONLY IF THEY WENT TO THE PORT OF ENTRY.... she kept ignoring that fact. One guy called the director racist!

That is a huge issue on why there is a divide. People throw out terms like racist, communist/socialist, etc. way too easily. :thumb:

But just look at that fiasco. Plus the Kavanaugh hearing or any of these hearings. It is all just political dog and pony shows going on. Yes some Reps are the same way. Mr. Gatez did it with the recording on a loop thing. But it shows you how stupid it is in congress right now. They need to work together to get the job done. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is pure garbage being reported by MSNBC.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/ta ... y-n1030686

So they found "tape" for an old lifestyle type show back in the 90's. It was right after he got divorced. It shows Trump hosting a party that has cheerleaders from a professional football team around. So beautiful women. They are all over the age of 18 if they are professional cheerleaders and probably closer to mid 20's if not older.

What is garbage is that the people even stated that you cant tell what they are saying because of the music and what not. But then go on and act like they know what he is saying. The only two things they can tell is he pointed at a girl and said "she is hot". So he made a comment about an attractive woman.... is that bad? Then he pointed to the Camera and said "that is NBC". WOW.... otherwise they don't know if they were discussing women, wine, booze, telling a joke, Trump could have stated me makes more than Epstien and that is why Epstien doubled over and laughed.... WE DONT KNOW.

they are also trying to show Epstien and Trump were "close" friends. Well it looks to me by this clip it is a guy hosting a party and going around talking to people. The clip doesn't show "one on one" type conversations. More like a host at a party talking to everyone. It also shows a guy trying to "impress" the camera's for a TV show. So we all know Trump is an ego hound. So that is exactly what it looks like. I am also sure for that TV piece they told Trump what they kind of wanted to show... ie: script that party. So that is exactly what he did. Got good looking girls to show up, got rich and famous people to show up and celebrities, to show off his "lifestyle" after a divorce.

Anyways.... it is pure garbage reporting or trying to show a link between Epstiens wrong doings and the President. The president admits he knew him. He has admitted that Epstien has been to his resorts and Marlogo. That all this video proves. :bop:

Again if it comes out Trump has done some of the horrific things Epstien has done.... throw the book at him. But this is just garbage reporting.

MSNBC is resorting to this instead of all the other BS that is going on now in the world and our country. They are not talking about the Antifa attack at the ICE facility, the fiasco on the house floor (Reps trying to have Pelosi comments stricken), the Tweets (they did report on them.. .but could do more), earthquakes in Cali, Apollo landing history, the Area 51 BS going on, the drug pricing bills in the house, the border, infrastructure, google and tech companies testimony, etc. Yet they try a weak *** attempt to smear the president. uke:

Now in the vid you can see Trump hug and pat a girl on the butt. So if you want a ME TOO type thing and if that girl felt violated... well there is the film that proves it. But it wasn't an "assault" type thing... it was grope. Which doesn't make it right but is different than an "assault".


----------

